# Nice and reasonable



## Euphman06 (Mar 13, 2017)

I think so at least. It's been posted for a looooong time. Nice girl's bike

https://philadelphia.craigslist.org/bik/5987544889.html


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 13, 2017)

If we didn't already have one very similar, I'd try and get it. Very nice


----------



## Euphman06 (Mar 13, 2017)

Would you say late 40's? 1946-1948ish?


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 13, 2017)

That sounds about right. My  girl's is around a 47 going by catalog pics & paint schemes.


----------



## bikeyard (Mar 18, 2017)

Its headed east


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 18, 2017)

Hope she's not getting parted


----------



## bikeyard (Mar 19, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Hope she's not getting parted



Thats funny.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 19, 2017)

Not really.


----------



## bikeyard (Mar 19, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Not really.



Id like a matching rack if you have one


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 19, 2017)

I'm sure one can be found, or add an aftermarket period piece.


----------



## bikeyard (Mar 22, 2017)

Arrived today.  Broken stem and all.  looking for a replacement and a nice girls saddle


----------



## smij (Mar 22, 2017)

Congrats. Very nice bike.


----------

